# Housetrained...Pee Pad/Liter Box Training Also?



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All!

We need advice...our little "Maui" is 7 mos. old...and has been house trained with the "Poochie Bell system " Yeah!! So far it works well...he lets us know he needs to go out to take care of business in the back yard. I always take him on leash, as I want to see if he's taken care of business and what it looks like (sorry for the details .

My question is, is it possible or smart to train "Maui" to also use a porch-type of potty pad system outside on our deck? The reason I am asking is that it is very muddy out in our back yard. Also, it would be helpful when we have those rainy days that no one wants to go out, hee, hee.....

I would still take "Maui" on his daily walks....Just curious if "trying" to train him to also use a potty pad system on the deck would confuse him.

I also thought of a dog litter box or pee pad system in the house. I really don't want to confuse....Where do people put litter boxes/pee pad systems in the household- -so, not to be an eye sore. Is it possible to do both? Inside and Outside or Outside in the back yard or Outside on the deck?

Can anyone suggest what to do or the system that works for their little guy/girl .

Thanks for your time and help....Have a great day!

XO,
Marie-Marie!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations on doing so well with Maui on housetraining! 

If you having Maui going outside, I would not introduce indoor pee pads. You could try an outdoor system. There is a system called porch potty that seems to works well and is pretty easy to clean up. Unfortunately, it is expensive. I think it runs about $200. Maybe you could search for a cheaper version and if he takes to it, upgrade later to the better system.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie does both--pee pad and outside. The pee pads are wonderful for rainy weather, but a lot of times she misses the pads. Seems she doesn't know where her back end is. I would prefer all outside like all of my other dogs have been. I don't get the fact that Rosie won't hold it until it quits raining or whatever. She is no smaller than the mine schnauzers that I had. They would hold their pee all day if necessary. Rosie goes ever two hours unless I have her on leash next to me. It is really a pain. I would stick to all outside if I were you.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Kiki does both inside and outside. Sometimes she uses the bells to go outside, other times she goes right for the pad. I started her inside first as I didn't want to overwhelm her and introduced a second potty pad upstairs and the lawn later.

She doesn't seem to have a preference but of course she doesn't know my preference which would be potty pad in morning so I don't have to get out of bed. Also when it's raining, too hot and mosquito season!

If I had a doggie door and fenced in yard, I would have done outside potty training only. But since I don't, the potty pad in the expen was key. I try to come home every day for lunch but it's not always possible. This way I know she doesn't have to cross her legs waiting for me.


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all...it's good to see what others do in situations like ourselves . 

Does anyone out there live in a condo or apt....with balconies, etc...? What do you guys do? 

Thanks for your time in helping us out....Catch up at our next post! 

XO,
Marie-Marie!! and Maui!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Once dogs are fully house trained to go outside ONLY is there anyway to train them to use a potty patch or litter box or any other indoor option? Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it and had any success at it..........I would really like an alternative for those crazy weeks that it seems to rain non-stop for days......


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> Once dogs are fully house trained to go outside ONLY is there anyway to train them to use a potty patch or litter box or any other indoor option? Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it and had any success at it..........I would really like an alternative for those crazy weeks that it seems to rain non-stop for days......


I've had the same thought... I don't know if it is possible for us, heck I couldn't even potty pad/ugodog train Tillie when she was a PUPPY, so I doubt I could do it now. and don't want to risk confusing her after after her 100% for so long. Interested to see what everyone else thinks!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Marie-Marie,

Wonderful that Maui is trained at 7 months--good job! Like Lucille's Rosie, Keeper uses both but I'm not sure it's easy to train to a pad after housebreaking to outdoors. It is indeed handy in rainy weather and I only have to open the door to show Keeper it's raining and say 'use your potty pad' and he does it right away. Aren't they smart little guys and girls? 

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky at 15 weeks is now pooping outside (although the "tell me when" system is not yet resolved-I just take him out after meals and before bed) and peeing both inside and out. As we live part time in a city apt, I'd like to keep the pee pads available for times I'd rather not or would have trouble taking him out. Someone (probably Ian Dunbar?? or Tom King??) said you need a pee pad as many feet away from the dog as he or she is months old. That worked in the beginning but now I know Lucky knows where they are and have pulled up the ones that were in clear sight. I now have one tucked in his xpen, one tucked away in a kitchen alcove and another tucked away in my study. He has once or twice thought about going in the places pads used to be, but he quickly checks himself remembering there is another nearby. hope that's helpful.Good luck.p.s. the house feels much less like a kennel now that we have fewer pee pads around


----------

